# Pool/Billiards + Booze



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know of anywhere in Dubai where you can play pool and also have a drink?

I'm trying to find a place that has a number of tables, as opposed to just one dumped at the back of a bar. The only ones I've come across on Google do not appear to sell alcohol.

Cheers.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai has three tables. Underground at Habtoor Hotel has two tables.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Qube sports bar at Meydan has a couple of tables and some other popular bar sports too.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Pub (Crown and Lion?) in Byblos in Tecom too.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai has three tables. Underground at Habtoor Hotel has two tables.


Interesting views in that RockBottom too, add the RockBottom in tecom too, Ramee Rose or Royal if i recall.


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank a lot for the replies, will be sure to check these places out.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Pub crawl!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

expatteacher2014 said:


> Pub crawl!


I was kinda thinking that too... Or an EF Pool league, each player has a "home" pub etc.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

JW Marriott Marquis in Business Bay has a pool table in the bar


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Doesn't Jebel Ali Recreational club have a few as well?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

No point having a pool league, i'd only win it!! lol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> No point having a pool league, i'd only win it!! lol


All your games would be away. The English bar in RAK doesn't count....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of my games are at home, got a pool table in the house.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Most of my games are at home, got a pool table in the house.


But do you have a Bar and Booze?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

INFAMOUS said:


> But do you have a Bar and Booze?


In his Al Hamra studio? LOL, only joking felix2


----------

